# Surface Grinder Coolant Nozzle



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

I’ve seen these nozzles on Tom Lipton’s channel and Mr. Renzetti’s.
It’s my attempt to provide coolant where I need it without constantly fiddling with those plastic wobbly things.
The frame is easily adjustable vertically and horizontally.
The tubing is break line. Something I am very familiar with.


----------



## benmychree (Mar 27, 2022)

The original coolant nozzle for the Micromaster  was a 1/2" diameter copper tube  with a 90 degree bend, flattened down to perhaps 1/8" on the end, long enough to get quite close to the periphery of the wheel when it is at full diameter, it is fastened to the down pipe with a compression fitting.  I personally do not think it is good to nozzle down coolant flow, as it tends to create more fine misting, not a good thing.


----------



## AGCB97 (Mar 27, 2022)

I like it! I need to do something better with mine.
Thanks Jeff.
Aaron


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 27, 2022)

Ya shoulda done asked....




It's yours if you want it.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

benmychree said:


> The original coolant nozzle for the Micromaster was a 1/2" diameter copper tube with a 90 degree bend, flattened down to perhaps 1/8" on the end


Really.
Had I seen that on one of those fancy pants videos I would have made it that way.
The method you described is one hell of a lot easier than the contraption I made.

Oh well, maybe next time, or next week.......


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Ya shoulda done asked....
> 
> View attachment 402011
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Janderso (Mar 27, 2022)

benmychree said:


> The original coolant nozzle for the Micromaster  was a 1/2" diameter copper tube  with a 90 degree bend, flattened down to perhaps 1/8" on the end, long enough to get quite close to the periphery of the wheel when it is at full diameter, it is fastened to the down pipe with a compression fitting.  I personally do not think it is good to nozzle down coolant flow, as it tends to create more fine misting, not a good thing.


John,
What do you think of a screw on automotive oil filter inline before the nozzle?
It would be easy to see if it's beginning to clog up.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Firebrick43 (Mar 27, 2022)

Janderso said:


> I’ve seen these nozzles on Tom Lipton’s channel and Mr. Renzetti’s.
> It’s my attempt to provide coolant where I need it without constantly fiddling with those plastic wobbly things.
> The frame is easily adjustable vertically and horizontally.
> The tubing is break line. Something I am very familiar with.


That is the type of nozzles that the CNC cam grinders at work use.  They are set on tangent with the wheel(we stick a small allen in the tube and it should touch/apply a little pressure to the wheel circumference).  This obviously wouldn't be possible on a surface grinder.  Maybe bend them down so they hit the intersection of the wheel/work?

As for filtering, 200 micron bag filter is what they use.  I would think a 40 micron auto filter is to fine.


----------



## mmcmdl (Mar 28, 2022)

John and MrWhoop are spot on with the coolant nozzle for the MicroMasters . MWhoop's looks like an original nozzle . I tore all of the coolant stuff off and left the tank at the shop I bought mine from , not smart , but I didn't want to haul a rancid tank up the interstate with coolant spilling out . I have plenty of the blue flex lines if ever needed . Anyways , that nozzle should be tucked under the wheel and close to the depth of the bottom of the wheel . It will kinda " squeeze " coolant thru the wheel and part thus flushing the impurities , shoot it over your guard and onto the wall on the left hand side of the grinder .   

Did you ever make your missing guard Jeff ?


----------

